# Few dividend questions...



## mofoster (28 April 2007)

Hi Folks,

I am kinda new to sharemarket and got some question regarding to dividend.. 

1. If I buy share after dividend declaration date, do I still collect the dividend?
2. Is there any website that publish this information?
3. Why wouldn't ppl use this hit and run approach (say if you buy 10 shares that's avg 5% yield and sell the share after the dividend has been cleared and of cause above your cost price, that'll be a 50% return of investment just on the dividend itself, correct me if I am wrong   ) 

Cheers~


----------



## yada (28 April 2007)

mofoster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am kinda new to sharemarket and got some question regarding to dividend..
> 
> ...




1. You need to be on the books on or before the ex-dividend date which is usually 4 days before the record date.
2. You can check ASX or all web trading platforms
3. Some people do (known as dividend stripping) but the price of the shares usually goes up before the shares go ex-dividend


----------



## Julia (28 April 2007)

yada said:


> 3. Some people do (known as dividend stripping) but the price of the shares usually goes up before the shares go ex-dividend




And likewise, the share price usually drops as soon as it goes ex-dividend.


----------



## investforwealth (28 April 2007)

One of our members here at ASF, Rozella, has a website dedicated to dividend trading strategies... check it out at http://www.exdividendwatchlist.com.au/.  If you're seriously interested in a trading strategy for extracting dividends, it may be quite useful to you.


----------



## bvbfan (29 April 2007)

The drop on going ex-dividend can sometimes be more than the dividend and maybe upto the amount of the franking credit also, so you need to be careful with that


----------



## richardgary (25 July 2012)

nice forum. i would like to ask you about dividend stripping. please do share something about this.


----------

